# Requiem for a Dream



## chaztrip (Jul 12, 2008)

One of my favorites and just got done watching it again...... such an awesome movie and fantastic soundtrack 

Here is an old trailer for it........


----------



## playstopause (Jul 12, 2008)

So powerfull.



That is all.


----------



## Trespass (Jul 12, 2008)

Sounds like a remix of Mozart's Lux Aeterna... 

... So what?


----------



## chaztrip (Jul 12, 2008)

Trespass said:


> Sounds like a remix of Mozart's Lux Aeterna...
> 
> ... So what?



Have you seen the movie? 

The soundtrack for the whole movie fits it like a glove! 

Clint Mansell did the soundtrack....


----------



## Naren (Jul 13, 2008)

I've seen this movie like 6 times now. I have it on DVD and it took me a while before I found the DVD in a rental shop here, so I could show it to my girlfriend (she doesn't understand English at all, so I needed to find one with Japanese subtitles).

It's a very powerful movie with a lot of really disturbing scenes. It's interesting how the very very beautiful soundtrack goes with the disturbing scenes. It reminds me of the Japanese director Shunji Iwai (who I'm a big fan of) who makes movies with very very disturbing scenes but with luscious gorgeous classical music over it. 

This is actually the movie that made me a fan of Darren Aronofsky. I've seen all of his movies and I think they're all masterpieces.



Trespass said:


> Sounds like a remix of Mozart's Lux Aeterna...
> 
> ... So what?



SO WHAT!? SO WHAT!?!?

DID YOU JUST SAY "SO WHAT"!?!?!??!?!?

Okay... I'm just going to ignore your posts now... 

I'll assume you haven't seen the movie... It's got one of the most beautiful soundtracks of any movie I've ever seen. Just breathtaking.


----------



## wes225 (Jul 13, 2008)

looks like one hella crazy acid trip.....it actually kinda creeped me out....whats it about?


----------



## neon_black88 (Jul 13, 2008)

The first few times I watched this I liked it, but I can't stand it anymore. It's just way to increadibly dramatic for me. I can't stand any of the characters either, the dialog is so... bad? I don't know, its probably intentional though. Something about it just bugs the hell out of me. I don't feel bad for the characters anymore because I hate them  Trainspotting is still the winning drug movie for me.


----------



## forelander (Jul 13, 2008)

Naren said:


> I've seen this movie like 6 times now. I have it on DVD and it took me a while before I found the DVD in a rental shop here, so I could show it to my girlfriend (she doesn't understand English at all, so I needed to find one with Japanese subtitles).
> 
> It's a very powerful movie with a lot of really disturbing scenes. It's interesting how the very very beautiful soundtrack goes with the disturbing scenes. It reminds me of the Japanese director Shunji Iwai (who I'm a big fan of) who makes movies with very very disturbing scenes but with luscious gorgeous classical music over it.
> 
> ...



Apart from Pi, what else has he directed?


----------



## 220BX (Jul 13, 2008)

the film is simply brilliant and the the title theme just gels beautifully with the scenes ...such a dark and depressing atmosphere...

@forelander 
this one(RFOAD) and the fountain(i didn't like that one)


----------



## stuh84 (Jul 13, 2008)

Yep, huge fan of this film, one of the few things I can thank my ex for, introducing me to this. I remember the first time I watched it, having to take about 20 minutes afterwards to cheer up, because I felt so down after watching it, and half in shock too.


----------



## Trespass (Jul 13, 2008)

Naren said:


> SO WHAT!? SO WHAT!?!?
> 
> DID YOU JUST SAY "SO WHAT"!?!?!??!?!?
> 
> ...



I haven't seen it. I'll rent tommorrow or something.


----------



## nikt (Jul 13, 2008)

I didn't like this movie at all. It's making tragedy from something that is not. It's peoples choice and all consequences that goes with it. I know that it sounds brutal but this is how I see it. 

Same goes with book "We Children from Bahnhof Zoo" Christiane F
I just don't feel sorry for people that are making something like that to themselves.


----------



## Naren (Jul 13, 2008)

forelander said:


> Apart from Pi, what else has he directed?



The Fountain.


----------



## stuh84 (Jul 13, 2008)

nikt said:


> I didn't like this movie at all. It's making tragedy from something that is not. It's peoples choice and all consequences that goes with it. I know that it sounds brutal but this is how I see it.



Thats how I see it too, but think of it like this. The mother in it, without that one phone call to say she was going to be on television, she wouldn't have been committed, had shock therapy, had halucinations etc.

The rest I sort of have no sympathy for, but at the same time just shudder at how brutal it is to them, its the mother in it that because she's so lonely, she's willing to do almost anything for a chance at being noticed, and one simple phone call ruined her life completely.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jul 13, 2008)

I haven't seen the film yet, but I do own the book...however, I haven't got round to reading it 

I want to read the book before I see the film but I've heard a load of good things about both so I hope I'm not expecting too much


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 13, 2008)

Definitely one of my favourite movies, and like Naren, it made me an instant fan of the director, as well as Clint Mansell, and the rest of the crew that works on all his movies, and I also loved Pi and The Fountain.


----------



## Thomas (Jul 13, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> Definitely one of my favourite movies, and like Naren, it made me an instant fan of the director, as well as Clint Mansell, and the rest of the crew that works on all his movies, and I also loved Pi and The Fountain.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## chaztrip (Jul 13, 2008)

nikt said:


> I didn't like this movie at all. It's making tragedy from something that is not. It's peoples choice and all consequences that goes with it. I know that it sounds brutal but this is how I see it.
> 
> Same goes with book "We Children from Bahnhof Zoo" Christiane F
> I just don't feel sorry for people that are making something like that to themselves.





But I respectively disagree....... It shows how powerful addiction can be...

Trust me I know from experience not only from my self but what I have seen the past 20 years working with addicted youths.......

once you are completely in the thralls of an addiction that is as powerful as ...... meth, heroin or being a lonely adult who is addicted to TV, or an extreme case of online computer gaming.... ect.... you do things that you normally would not do......


----------



## playstopause (Jul 13, 2008)

chaztrip said:


> It shows how powerful addiction can be...
> 
> Trust me I know from experience not only from my self but what I have seen the past 20 years working with addicted youths.......
> 
> once you are completely in the thralls of an addiction that is as powerful as ...... meth, heroin or being a lonely adult who is addicted to TV, or an extreme case of online computer gaming.... ect.... you do things that you normally would not do......



*Exactly!
*
It shows how twisted our world has become. We're SO dependent on so many things and on SO many levels. Quick examples: computers, drugs (all kinds of), recognition from others, phones, shopping, television, etc., etc. I don't get how people can't be touched... I don't think it makes tragedy from something that is not : I_t is a tragedy._ Humans are being more and more dehumanized. We're so counting on exterior stuff and factors from us, we wouldn't survive 2 weeks in a forest.

I guess that when you know / knew or are witness to someone that has (any) addiction, it helps to relate.


----------



## neon_black88 (Jul 14, 2008)

chaztrip said:


> But I respectively disagree....... It shows how powerful addiction can be...
> 
> Trust me I know from experience not only from my self but what I have seen the past 20 years working with addicted youths.......
> 
> once you are completely in the thralls of an addiction that is as powerful as ...... meth, heroin or being a lonely adult who is addicted to TV, or an extreme case of online computer gaming.... ect.... you do things that you normally would not do......



I know plenty of addicts too who all have their arms, and mostly heads undercontrol. Thats what I don't like about this movie, people watch it and take it to heart yet it is so far from reality. Ofcourse these things can and DO happen but the way it progresses in the movie is just way to ridiculous, the messege is something like


Spoiler



DO DRUGS AND YOU WILL WAKE UP IN A HOSPITAL WITH YOUR ARM REMOVED CAUSE OF YOUR INFECTED VEINS AND YOUR GIRLFRIEND WILL BE PERFORMING ASS TO ASS FOR HEROIN WHILE YOUR BEST MATE GETS ARRESTED, AND PRISON IS A REALLY SCARY PLACE, OH AND YOUR MUMS GETTING SHOCK THERAPY WHICH COMPLETELY TURNED HER INTO A ZOMBIE WHICH MAKES ALL HER OLD LADY FRIENDS UPSET! AND ALL THIS SHIT HAPPENED LIKE TODAY



Like the movie is pretty much "what is the worst possible thing that could EVER happen to the most un-luckiest people in the world who decide to do drugs?". Which is all well and good but its way to drepressing for me.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 14, 2008)

^

"Requiem" is a fiction movie, not a documentary. 
You're suposed to "feel" the story, not being informed on what happens in "real" life.


----------



## neon_black88 (Jul 14, 2008)

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> "Requiem" is a fiction movie, not a documentary.
> You're suposed to "feel" the story, not being informed on what happens in "real" life.



Well, no shit. It's not that it's not realistic, its just that there just isn't much to it once you get past the story. I guess I like movies have multiple layers that you can peal apart with each viewing. A tragic story isn't enough for me to get into a movie. And like I said before the drama was just way to much for me. I'm not saying that it's a bad movie, it just isn't for me .


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 15, 2008)

Trespass said:


> I haven't seen it. I'll rent tommorrow or something.


Rent a kids movie, something funny, to watch after.

Whatever you do, do not watch the funny film first. 

When i first rented it, we watched the funny one first, then Requiem for a Dream. I got banned from renting films for communal viewing after that.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 15, 2008)

Also, an ex girlfriend took her mother to see if to cheer her up after her cat died. She thought it was a fluffy film as the title looked like it was.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 16, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> Well, no shit. It's not that it's not realistic, its just that there just isn't much to it once you get past the story. I guess I like movies have multiple layers that you can peal apart with each viewing. A tragic story isn't enough for me to get into a movie. And like I said before the drama was just way to much for me. I'm not saying that it's a bad movie, it just isn't for me .



Yep, no shit.
I think there's much to be seen past the story, lots of things goin' on on a formal level. But hey, like you said, tastes comes in and everyone has their own.


----------



## MatthewK (Jul 16, 2008)

Good movie. The music is great, but I wish they would stop putting it in every f*cking movie trailer.


----------



## Leec (Jul 18, 2008)

I didn't think too much of the movie. Quite nicely shot and directed. Yes the juxtaposing score works well, but that's been done far too often for far too long for it to be a noteworthy point. None of the actors shine particularly, and it hangs a little too much on the melodramatic story. I did like the almost-side-story of the mother, some very darkly comic moments.
I certainly didn't feel depressed afterwards, or that it was so powerful. Saying that, I don't think a film has ever done that to me.

Has anyone noticed how Marilyn Manson 'borrowed' the "Be - Excited - - Be - Be - Excited" gameshow chant and turned it into "Be - Obscene - - Be - Be - Obscene"?!


----------

